# Grease your nuts?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's not the hull, but it transports the hull, so what the hay.
Someone has to get a first post in this section done.
Spent a half hour web-wandering in search of an answer.
Answers were split 50-50 pro and con.
Got my trailer today, new, so before anything corrodes
I'm getting in a little preventative maintenance. 
Boeshield on assorted nuts and bolts, clips, springs.
Got to thinking twice about the lug nuts.
They are torqued fasteners, and so...
do you grease your nuts or keep them dry?

Just try to keep a straight face when you answer this question
I couldn't and I'm the one asking...

                    ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I prefer them dry.  In the years of towing trailers, granted not as long as some others, we never had a failure.  Hubs are not that expensive & much cheaper than having the nuts back off @ 60.

I'm not very funny, you got off easy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

> I prefer them dry. In the years of towing trailers, granted not as long as some others, we never had a failure. Hubs are not that expensive & much cheaper than having the nuts back off @ 60.
> 
> I'm not very funny, you got off easy!


That's a myth! They don't just fall off @ 60 : (or so I'm told )

I grease em.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is true CR, but when you are like me and forget to check things like that on a regular basis...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been reading my way through tech sites, it seems the problem
is not that the lugs will spin off while towing, but that lube on the
threads of the stud will cause over torquing when tightening the
lug nut. Torque specs are established for clean dry threads.
So adding lube changes the way that force is applied to the studs,
and that a false low reading will show on the torque wrench.
A few sites recommend a high temp thread anti-seize like that
used on spark plug threads. Others say marine wheel bearing
grease applied sparingly is the way to go. Others say absolutely no
lube of any sort. So, do you lube your nuts, and how many of you
torque your nuts?

I'm lmao, and it's a serious question... ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I keep muh nuts lubicated!  to prevent corrision (sp?) that's why muh trailer looks brand new......keep your trailer and nuts lubicated much u can! (green grease)!!!!!   ;D BTW, I dont have any plms on the hwy 66.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, I have had friends have lugs come lose on car wheels so I always made sure mine were tight.

Truth is, I use a Snap On cordless impact. I know it's not to "spec" but every used trailer I buy, it's the only thing that will break them free. : I've spent a few years bust'n nuts so I'm pretty good at putting them back on without over-torquing and/or stripping.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's the real deal. Grease the threads to prevent them from seizing. DO NOT grease the cone mounting surface of the nut or the compression mating surface of teh wheel. This is where you affect the way the compression of wheel and subsequently how tight it gets. If you grease this part, the nut will get tighter than it needs to be, and once that grease isn't new and slick anymore, that super-tightened nut will really not want to come off! 

I pull the wheels, and with rubber gloves on, rub a thin film of grease over teh entire hub and studs. I also like to put grease on anything I don't want to rust, all nuts, bolts, u-bolts, springs, especially the springs, axle, etc. Then put back on the clean rims and lug nuts, and go fishing. 

Oh, and I never put my trailer in the water, only the tires, and even those not even up to the rim. Keeps it new indefinitely. I recently sold my stumpnocker with a 16 year old Gator trailer under it, and it only had rust on the very rearmost crossmember where it would tough the water while loading. The rest looked new.

Wow that was long winded!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

With all that typing...
It's a wonder you didn't drop one of your greasy nuts... :


Thanks for your input Brian, I'm gonna grease my nuts...
then torque 'em, and hope I don't bust a nut doin' it.
just not right now.

            ;D

This has been a seriously funny post,
and I'm so easily entertained.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

If threads are clean, grease them after you torque them to keep them from rusting.  If properly torqued, the thread where the nut is won't be exposed to the elements.  I have used a torque wrench enough times that on something the size of trailer lug nuts that I don't bother with the torque wrench anymore.  I have developed a certain feel for my nuts.  A properly maintained bearing in a hub on a trailer without brakes will not get hot enough to seize the nuts, even if they are greased.  On a trailer with brakes, the hubs can get hot enough to fry the grease and seize the nuts, even if properly torqued.  If you do use grease, make sure it is a "moly" type.  Better yet, use Moly-Kote, which comes in a spray can and is used on all parts that are stressed and subject to high heat.  I wouldn't think of rebuilding any engine without spraying moly-kote on all the bearings, journals, cylinders and rings during assembly.  Amazing stuff.

 (moly:  molybdenum disulfide)

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Gramps comment on his nuts:
> when you are like me and forget to check things like that on a regular basis...


Gramps, are you saying you don't take care of your nuts?
Or are you saying that you forget that you have them?

 



Thanks Kemo, I forgot all about moly spray,
there's a can in the garage, somewhere...
I'll spray a bit on my nuts.

  


Kemo, how big was your grin when you typed your reply?
Mines running ear to ear....


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Kemo, how big was your grin when you typed your reply?

I usually grimace when I type.  But when I proof read it I almos laughed out loud.  

Kemo (I have developed a certain feel for my nuts.)  ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Gramps, are you saying you don't take care of your nuts?


That is what my fishin buddy is for!  ;D

Seriously though, to help with corrosion overall I spray "Pam" cooking spray on the trailer, hubs, axles, etc.  Does a good job of keeping the salt water off, cleans easily & best of all cheap.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> BLee claims: If you grease this part, the nut will get tighter than it needs to be,
> and once that grease isn't new and slick anymore, that super-tightened nut will really not want to come off!


You'd have to be careful getting off a too tight nut.
You could hurt yourself applying too much torque.
Why is this so funny?
It's a serious question, vehicle safety is at stake.
We should be worried about the condition of our nuts.
Rusty nuts don't come off!
Too loose and you can lose them!
Grease 'em and you can twist them too hard!
Nuts that are too tight can break!
Everything rides on the condition of our nuts!
Our nuts are what holds things together!
Quit laughing, this is serious....


                       [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe we should write to the makers of Pam, they might like to somehow add nuts to their ad campaign.

I was using Loctite rust preventer, it's a spray oil. It really hasn't worked real well so this thread is good.

PS, I might change my screen name to "Rusty Nuts"


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Me thinks we been set up! [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been rubbing my nuts with lube for years...........


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I pulled my nuts off when they (the trailer) were new.  I lubed the threads only with anti-sieze (because you want to get them off at some point) and slap them back on.  I make sure to check the torque on them every time I check the pressure (tire)or grease up (my hubs).  I spray a nice mixture of special spooge all over the trailer to keep the rust off too.  

Twist this as much as you want.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Un-shore (aka Rusty Nuts) thinks he's been set up.
No way Jose...um, Rusty. A set up would require malice
and forethought. No malice or forethought here.
Just a little holiday cheer. Lug nuts roasting on an open fire,
or something like that. Over the river and down I-4 to the ICW we go.
No that's not right either. Dang moly spray is a little thick in here.
Nope, the only thing going on here is a serious question, that some
people have taken a perverse delight in twisting to their own wicked ends.
I'm just the owner of a well developed sense of the absurd.
I like seeing the humor in day to day life. I hope others enjoy
seeing the world from my point of view when I point out the silliness
that is out there. I've taken care of my nuts, and will continue
to do so on a regular basis. Frequent inspection of your nuts prevents
failure at inopportune times. Grease 'em or not, check them often.
You don't want your nuts to seize up at an inopportune moment.
Like most things on boats...inspection...detection...prevention!

Matt, flyfishrmn82,
Ya'll are making me snort my coffee.
My eyes are watering from laughing,
and laughing is as good as fishin'!

               [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

This is great!  What started as a serious talk about nuts and to grease or not to grease has evolved into a compilation of nut care tricks, the birth of some questionable nicknames, new uses for cooking spray, and what appears to be Brett's first few pulls on the season's first batch of egg nog!  

You know what I'm thankful for?  Good, quality entertainment with good hearted folks.  Happy Thanksgiving.

Oh, and Brett, you want to be sure you can always get your nuts off when you need to.  You don't want to be stuck on the side of the road, middle of the night, mid-January, and you can't get your nuts off on your trailer.  Makes for a long night.   ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Classic posts! Very funny! ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now Jan is laughing at the care and maintenance of our nuts.
This is a serious topic. Safety is no accident!

Brian understands, he's even expressed his concern over the
condition of my nuts and whether or not they could get 'er done
on a cold lonely winter night .


                         [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Lug nuts, do your's get greased, or not?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] I love my nuts! [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

t-9. corrosion & water repellent/ lubricant for trailer parts.

jergens unscented for other parts.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

No grease here. I don't have to deal with the salt corrosion you guys do though. If mine are rusty and I have to pull the tire I use a little PB Blaster and let it sit for 10-15min then they come right loose. I don't think that the grease will make a huge difference in tightening... with things like this, I don't worry about torque wrenches or specs. Just tighten them sensibly (don't go jumping on the tire iron) I've never had a problem. Just my two yankee cents though.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use a small amount of anti seize on my nuts. Not torqued but tightened with the same 4 way lug wrench that will have to remove them on the road. Since I now have a Ramlin trailer I don't ever have my nuts submerged. Its fantastic knowing the whole time I'm out fishing my nuts are nice and dry. Not wet and salty like the rest of you. ;D 
When I asked my wife if Pam could coat my nuts she seemed to be upset. :-?


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Has any used "Never-seze" on their lug nuts? I have and it works great. It's not grease. It's used for engine rebuilding.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's another vote for NeverSeize (look at the label and avoid the formula that has copper in it)... It's nice to be able to remove something that's been around saltwater without using a torch or cutting wheel. That's one of those "ask me how I know things".


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Brett, add to your list...

Capt. Lemay has torched his nuts.

;D Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Jan couldn't resist instructing me on how to deal with the salty nuts in this post.
Probably feels that as an amateur, I don't know how to properly take care of salty nuts.
Jan, my 17' Boston Whaler was named "Salted Nuts".
I know how to deal with "Salted Nuts". I had "Salted Nuts" for six years.
Never had any problems keeping my "Salted Nuts" working properly.
Actually, having "Salted Nuts" was very enjoyable.


    



This is a serious topic. Safety is no accident!
Lug nuts, how do you take care of yours?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

When it comes to nuts, one can't be too careful. I like to use a warm, slightly moist towelette....... Wait, what? 



I don't put anything on it. I just use a regular tire iron and crank them nuts. I guess one can say I got a feel for my nuts as well. I've been messing around with suspensions on cars since I was 14, so I know not to over tighten the nuts. One must work the nuts just right, for peak performance. One must make sure one doesn't bust a nut, so one can brag about their quality of nut maintenance on such threads like these.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Lug nuts, grease them or not?


Your nuts are very important. Failure to maintain your nuts,
can result in the being unable to get them off, except through
the use of extreme measures. The question of whether your nuts
should be treated with a lubricant, is under discussion in this thread.
Forum members are providing information, as to the manner by which
they themselves, maintain their nuts in order to facilitate getting
their nuts off whenever needed. This includes industrial tools,
solvents, specialty lubricants, and some things you can find around
your own home. Our members are willing to share the knowledge,
earned through years of experience, in the handling of their nuts. 



[smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] 

The tally so far:

CaptRon uses grease and an impact wrench on his nuts. Ouch...
(he's thinking they might drop off at 60, hmmm, impact wrench on his nuts, maybe...)
Whitesnooky likes green grease on his. A little touch of the Irish...
(he says he feels an emotional connection with his nuts)
BLee doesn't want his nuts to be too tight. Understandable...
Gramps says he likes Pam, and not just on his nuts. OK...
Kemo is into molybdenum disulfide and a certain feel. Interesting...
Unshore is thinking about Rusty Nuts and has loc-tite on his. 
(guess his nuts are staying where they are)
Matt has been rubbing grease on his nuts for years. Persistent...
Flyfishrman82 pulled his nuts off when they were new,
then he slapped them back on, using anti-seize. Tough guy...(must of been one heck of a slap)
Costefishnt likes a bit of Boeshield T-9 on his nuts. Technology at work...
Stickwaver likes his nuts clean, dry and salt free. No sweat...
(he does admit to using a high pressure penetrating solvent on occaision, to loosen them up)
Cal1320 applies anti-seize, and is proud of how dry his nuts are.
(he discusses maintenance with his wife, she has her own opinions)
Gator_Bob says Bostik Never-Seez is on his nuts and it ain't greasy.
(keeps the old ones working like new) Here's to reliability...
Lemaymiami also uses Never-Seez to get his salty nuts off. Likes the no copper formula. 
(he gets his nuts off even if he has to use a torch or cutting wheel) Yikes!!!!
Str8outha9c brags how carefull he is, when he takes a tire iron to his non-lubed nuts.
(he's been cranking on 'em since he was 14)


Jan is laughing at the care and maintenance of our nuts.
Jan, protecting your nuts is no laughing matter.
We don't want to find anyone's nuts lying in the road.
This is a serious topic. Safety is no accident!
Lug nuts, how do you take care of yours?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

How did the tally post get way down here? Thats what my "set up" comment was about.

I was working on my trailer this weekend and found myself chuckling and shaking my head when I remembered this thread. And greasing my nuts! ;D

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys &…Some Girls, 

All laughing matters aside….  Proper maintenance of your nuts is absolutely critical to their life expectancy.  Without proper protection, your nuts could literally fall off.  Losing a nut is like not having a nut or the rim may not feel a nut where it should be located….as if the nut was numb.  

Cleanliness is another important factor to maintaining healthy nuts.  While working on your nuts, if one or two are to fall and hit the ground, make sure your hands are warm and nimble before picking them up—or else you could drop them again.  After picking them up off the dirty ground, firmly grasp them in your hands and blow them off.  I prefer to use high pressure air to get all of the dirt off the lug nuts and also blow the dirt out of the hole where the threads are.  

When putting your nuts on, proper torque is critical.  Too loose and they can fall off.  Too tight and they can strip.  I have come across a nut or two that were put on so tight that I “spun a nut” trying to get the darn thing off.  Then it is up to brutal forearm strength to pound (with a hammer), burn (with a torch), and cut (with a die grinder or hack-saw) the nut off.  Make sure to wear safety glasses if this is the case.  Bits and pieces of flying objects (shrapnel) will start flying everywhere.  You may opt for a full face shield.  

Lubrication is a personal preference.  Some like a higher viscosity lube on their nuts, while others like a lower viscosity lube.  You should conduct self experiments to determine which lube works best on your nuts.  Don't leave it up to others to tell you what to do with your nuts.

Remember to be safe out there.  Insuring proper maintenance of your nuts should be up to you and only you.  Safety is no joking matter, so always use a lubricant and PPE (personal protective equipment) when working with your nuts.  Your care and handling will directly affect their longevity.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

When I was a youngster I rounded my nuts with channel locks. :-[


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you rounded 'em off from cranking on 'em too much,
there's a tool so you can still get your nuts off...

Direct from the website:

Nut cracker 
Splits most stubborn nuts 7/16" (ll mm)
through 3/4" (19mm) across the flats
Tighten screw until nut splits. (OUCH!!!!)
4" long
Do not use on heat treated nuts.

Capt. LeMay, I guess they heard about the torch too... 


http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/kdt710.html













Can you imagine putting one of your nuts in there....
Not me, I'll stick with inspection...detection...prevention!
A dab of prevention beats 4" of the cure!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just remembered about a horrible expirience I had with a stubborn nut. After my boat was sitting for a while, my tire got deflated. When I attempted to remove the nuts, one of them just wouldn't budge. I tried everything to loosen the nut! I had to break out the heavy artillery. A small sledge hammer and a metal chisel. I slowly began to chip away at the nut. After about 30 minutes, and a really sore arm, I FINALLY busted the nut! 

Once the nut was busted, it was time to clean up the mess. I pulled off the wheel and put the new one on. But then I was stuck missing one nut. I ended up fabbing up a new axle with new spindles and hubs anyway so I'm fully equipped with brand new nuts.


----------

